
The Quotes That Motivate Me - edw519
Attitude determines outcome.  - Jim McGraw, COO of Marion Laboratories<p>Be the first, be the best, or be different. - Jacyln Easton<p>Chance favors the prepared mind. - Louis Pasteur<p>Elegance is for tailors.  Don't always believe in the numbers.  There is always room for human judgment. - Albert Einstein<p>Great ideas come into the world as gently as doves. - Albert Camus<p>Half the money I spend on advertising is wasted, and the trouble is, I don't know which half. - John Wanamaker<p>I do not love the money.  What I love is the making of it. - Philip Armour<p>I guess we can make them, although we never have. - Benjamin Franklin Goodrich<p>I never gamble. - J. P. Morgan<p>A man to carry on a successful business must have imagination.  He must see things as in a vision, a dream of the whole thing. - Charles Schwab<p>If I could get $25,000, I would spend $24,000 on advertising, the remainder in making Coca-Cola.  Then we would all be rich. - John Pemberton<p>If I had six hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend the first four sharpening the axe. - Abraham Lincoln<p>The best way to really enter minds that hate complexity and confusion is to oversimplify your message.  The lesson here is not to try to tell your entire story.  Just focus on one powerful differentiating idea and drive it into the mind.  That sudden hunch, that creative leap of the mind that "sees" in a flash how to solve a problem in a simple way, is something quite different from general intelligence.  If there's any trick to finding that simple set of words, it's one of being ruthless about how you edit the story you want to tell.  Anything that others could claim just as well as you can, eliminate.  Anything that requires a complex analysis to prove, forget.  Anything that doesn't fit with your customers' perceptions, avoid. - Jack Trout<p>If you're going to lose money, lose it.  But don't let 'em nose you out. - Gustavus Swift<p>If you love an idea, that is good.  If you have ideas as to how to work it out, that is better. - Henry Ford<p>It's a barrier to entry because you're shooting at a moving target. - Bill George, CEO, Medtronics<p>Name the greatest inventors.  Accident. - Mark Twain<p>Nothing, not all the armies of the world, can stop an idea whose time has come. - Victor Hugo<p>Perceived truth is more powerful than truth itself. - Michel Fortin<p>Purchasers are made, not born. - Henry Ford<p>Success depends on how you react to unexpected opportunities. - Ross Perot<p>The ancestor to every action is a thought. - Ralph Waldo Emerson<p>The march of improvement in any given field is always marked by periods of inactivity and then by sudden bursts of energy which revolutionize existing methods sometimes in a day. - George Eastman<p>There was never a great character who did not sometimes smash the routine regulations and make new ones for himself. - Andrew Carnegie<p>Think a lot.  Say little.  Write nothing. - J. P. Morgan<p>If first an idea is not absurd, it has no hope for survival. - Albert Einstein<p>To lead people, walk behind them. - Sun Tzu<p>We study the methods of improving our business as we would a science.  We imitate no one. - A. Montgomery Ward<p>We took what was a luxury and made it into a necessity.  Our only advantage was lack of precedent. - Henry Ford<p>We want character to go with our goods.  And 16 ounces is a Swift pound. - Louis Swift<p>What others could not or would not do we would attempt, and this was a rule of business which was strictly adhered to. - Andrew Carnegie<p>What we believe is based upon our perceptions.  What we perceive depends upon what we look for.  What we look for depends on what we think.  What we think depends on what we perceive.  What we perceive determines what we take to be true.  What we take to be true is our reality. - Gary Zukav<p>You can't get wet from the word "water". - Alan Watts<p>You can't solve a problem with the same mind that created it. - Albert Einstein<p>I wonder if she was thinking about hacking:<p>There is a vitality, a life force, a quickening that is translated through you into action, and because there is only one of you in all time, this expression is unique.  If you block it, it will never exist through any other medium and be lost.  The world will not have it.  It is not your business to determine how good it is; nor how valuable it is; nor how it compares with other expressions.  It is your business to keep it yours, clearly and directly, to keep the channel open.  You do not even have to believe in yourself or your work.  You have to keep directly open to and aware of the urges that motivate you.  Keep the channel open. - Martha Graham
======
Hexayurt
First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they fight you. Then you
win.

MK Gandhi

~~~
mynameishere
..."Then you win" because the Japanese made an offer for Indian independence
and the Brits had to match it or lose all of Asia.

...or something like that.

~~~
vikram
They could have easily gone back on their offer like they had done after the
last war when India committed 1000s of soldiers.

------
kajecounterhack
"To lead an orchestra, one must first turn his back to the crowd."

------
bkmrkr
I wonder if she was thinking about hacking:

There is a vitality, a life force, a quickening that is translated through you
into action, and because there is only one of you in all time, this expression
is unique. If you block it, it will never exist through any other medium and
be lost. The world will not have it. It is not your business to determine how
good it is; nor how valuable it is; nor how it compares with other
expressions. It is your business to keep it yours, clearly and directly, to
keep the channel open. You do not even have to believe in yourself or your
work. You have to keep directly open to and aware of the urges that motivate
you. Keep the channel open. - Martha Graham

Absolutely not

------
ijoshua
"Honour thy error as a hidden intention" - Brian Eno's Oblique Strategies

------
bkmrkr
In basketball you have to shoot 50pct. If you make an extra 10 shots per
hundred, you are an All-Star. In baseball you have to get a hit 30 pct of the
time. If you get an extra 10 hits per hundred at bats, you are on the cover of
every magazine, lead off every SportsCenter and make the Hall of Fame.

In Business, the odds are a little different. You don't have to break the
Mendoza line (hitting .200). In fact, it doesn't matter how many times you
strike out. In business, to be a success, you only have to be right once.

------
as
The best way to get a good idea is to get lots of ideas. - Linus Pauling

The fastest way to succeed is to double your failure rate. - Thomas J. Watson
Sr., founder of IBM

Name the greatest inventors. Accident. - Mark Twain

------
tarkin2
If you never change your mind, why have one? -- Edward de Bono

------
streblo
"The world you desire can be won, it exists, it is real, it is possible, it's
yours." -Ayn Rand

~~~
jgrahamc
That sounds like a quote from The Secret.

------
sligowaths
"The prisoner falls in love with his chains." - Edsger Dijkstra

------
bkmrkr
these are really good

~~~
big-j
I dunno. I think taking advice from successful business people is hit-or-miss.
Sometimes they're successful because they're good, and other times because
they were at the right place at the right time and just got lucky.

